# Vertical mill machining knives



## Clash (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm wondering if anybody has experience using vertical mills/CNC to cut blades? Even just initial material removal then finish sand?? I do mean the edge, not the profile.


----------



## JMJones (Apr 23, 2013)

a guy named nathan the machinist on bladeforums is doing a work in progress right now in shop talk. It is pretty intensive and to me seems like a pretty difficult way to make a pretty simple blade.


----------



## Clash (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes, conventional machining would be pretty hard. Cnc might work pretty well though.
I'll take a look at his progress. Thanks


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 24, 2013)

I am following the same thread from Nathan and the one advantage that I see is that once you have the machine set up you can knock out multiple copies at a time during each phase of the knife making process.


----------



## HHH Knives (Apr 24, 2013)

I have not seen the WIP Nate is doing, But agree. If one had the set up and skill to jig and program the CNC you could do as many as you want. and one would be exactly the same as the next. 

This brings up another question. Is the finished knife made by this method considered a custom knife or semi custom, or a mid tech etc. Its gets muddy and probably a question better left for another post. 

As to the initial question. Yes its possible to do alot with one of these mills. In the right hands there is nothing you cant make with a vertical mill.


----------



## Clash (Apr 24, 2013)

Without a doubt on both points. Very accurate and consistent, but not a traditional custon knife for sure.


----------

